# linking pod store to personal website



## electric94 (Feb 2, 2009)

Hello I believe I am in the right spot for this post, but if i'm not my apologies. I'm looking to break into the 'POD' game but was wondering if it was difficult to link your website with the store. My plan is to have a basic site up for my bizness janedoe.com and this summer cruise the college demographic with my business stickers. 
I am concerned because I need to know if it is easy to link it to my POD store because if i'm handing out stickers janedoe.com when they go to search it I want my POD store to come up.
I'm a complete idiot when it comes to this, maybe i should be on the technological part of the post. Anyway any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

If you want janedoe.com to just directly load your POD shop (so jandedoe.com actually goes to cafepress.com/janedoe) then this is extremely easy.

If you want janedoe.com to be its own website, which integrates the shop into the site as part of other content, this can be done too, but it's not as easy. The more seamless you want it, the harder it will be. It can be done though - that's just a matter of either learning to do it, or paying someone else to do it.


----------



## electric94 (Feb 2, 2009)

Thanks appreciate it. We talking a lot of money. Take care


----------



## Visual Realm (Jul 15, 2008)

Solmu is correct with the domain name. That is extremely easy. You should be able to purchase a domain name for under 10 bucks. Integrating your store into a site can be done with iframes. We are working on setting it up where you set our store owners with wordpress blogs with iframes integrated into the layout so your store will be displayed on janedoe.com


----------



## electric94 (Feb 2, 2009)

I already have a domain name so I'm just wondering how it all works. My domain is at godaddy so how do I make it live I guess. i don't need to actually have a website then to link it to my POD store. I'm sorry i'm technologically clueless. Thanks


----------



## Visual Realm (Jul 15, 2008)

Electric, You are going to want to login to your godaddy account then on the left hand side click on domain manager. Then if you have multiple domains click on the actual domain that you want to redirect. This will bring up a bunch of options, you will be looking for the section that says forwarding (middle column) and forward your domain to the exact link to your store whichever fulfillment company you are associated with.


----------



## electric94 (Feb 2, 2009)

Thanks much. Your store looks up and coming. I'll keep it in mind. take care


----------



## Visual Realm (Jul 15, 2008)

No problem. Yeah were trying, not too bad for 3 months.


----------

